

If you aren’t doing these 3 things you’ll never make it as a freelancer - brentgalloway
http://brentgalloway.me/if-you-arent-doing-these-3-things-then-youll-never-make-it-as-a-freelance-graphic-designer

======
schrodingersCat
Short and to the point. These are things that could be applied to freelance
anything, not just graphic design. "Make your own luck" really just means take
the initiative... Kinda true for success in general

